

Ask HN: Feedback for small Python DB - msiemens

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve written a small database in pure Python called TinyDB. Could you give me some feedback on it? I&#x27;d really appreciate it.<p>Docs: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinydb.readthedocs.org&#x2F;<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;msiemens&#x2F;TinyDB
======
andrewcooke
i like the DSL query approach where you can combine conditions with &, |, etc.

the github page doesn't seem to link to pypi or provide install instructions
(i can't see them!). it should.

